
Make Your Teammamtes' Day - alyeo
https://teamo.team/
======
LandR
The adult equivalent of giving a kid a gold star for getting all his exercise
questions correct.

I've worked at a place where this sort of thing happened, giving team mates
cards. It's embarrassing.

